# Options Menu for Auto ISO?



## BL (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Using auto ISO has been somewhat frustrating because it keeps locking my shutter speeds at 1/30, no matter what the lighting conditions are. I'm finding that I need to keep my shutter speeds up with the 22mm pancake since it's became all too apparent that I'm not as stable a platform as I am with my 5D.

Is there an option to change min shutter speeds, or any other parameters? I looked in the manual and it didn't say much about the AUTO ISO feature. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

The EOS M does not have the setting for minimum shutter speed in Av mode that other recent Canon bodies feature. It's dropping you to 1/30 s because of the 1/focal length (x1.6 in this case) rule that Canon uses as a minimum shutter speed in Av mode (once it gets to 1/focal length, it starts raising the ISO). 

However, the M does have a functional Auto ISO in manual mode, so I'd recommend using your M in M (mmm, I want candy for some reason), picking the aperture you want and the shutter speed you need depending on the movement of your subject(s), then let Auto ISO set the exposure.


----------



## BL (Jul 17, 2013)

ah, that works a treat. much obliged for the tip!


----------

